# Orange&Blue WaterCooled TJ07



## oily_17 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well it is about time I got started on this build, I have been sitting on these parts for too long now.

This build has been inspired and would not have happened without the help of two people in particuliar - Charles_h and Dualbrain

For those that have never heard of these two inspirational guys then check out these links-

http://store.murdermod.eu/-For all TJ07 lovers

http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/-What we aspire to!!

Well you can probably tell now that this build will revolve around the Silverstone TJ07 case.

You can get details of the case here -

http://www.silverstonetek.com

Here are some pics of the case when I received it -







And what it looks like now, not much done just stripped it out -






This build may be slow (please stick with me) but I think it will be worth it..I will update as I get more done to the case.
I will be adding water cooling parts along with two radiators and some custom parts 
So off we go down the merry road of modding!!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 13, 2009)

I would really like to see how this turns out! 

Good luck!


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks like an awesome idea!  I'm a HUGE fan of orange and blue as a combo.

BTW, how's my old Raptor treatin' ya?

Subscribed.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 13, 2009)

They will be going into a RAID array for the OS....cant fault them at all (especially for the good deal I got from you) still going strong


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds awesome!  Be sure to keep an eye out for my build starting up shortly as well! (in my sig)


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 13, 2009)

Would love to do an mATX build as well...but this case is just so huge... you want to cram all you have into it.

I have more pics of the parts that are going into the build..but cant find them on my camera..will post when I get them all sorted.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 15, 2009)

Just a small update to what I have started.

With all the parts removed from the case I took the motherboard tray and removed the rear back plate.Just drilled out the 8 rivets to remove this.I will be replacing this with a custom cut plate to do away with the two fan holes and have some other ideas for it as well.
I also drilled some holes in the base for cable management, I can tell you that these trays are made of tough stuff and I still need to cut the 24pin hole out when I get new jigsaw blades.

The tray -






Backplate that will be replaced with new part -






Also the mid plate with the large cut out holes, I have cut a new cover for it, just to tidy it up and will drill new holes for the water cooling when I install it. I cut a small hole at the back of it for help with routing cables behind the motherboard tray as well.
I just took some 1mm sheet and taped it off and then marked the new cover out on it.






Some cutting later and this is the end result.
Before -





After -





Sorry for the crappy pics but that is not one of my best skills  I will also clean all the dust of the parts before I paint them


----------



## deutscher Scharfschü (Feb 18, 2009)

hey does your TJ-07 have a door?


----------



## inf3rno (Feb 18, 2009)

Its a huge case!!!! Btw why are you using two radiators because I am preparing for a custom cooling solution. Good Luck with your Modding I ll be with you through this.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 18, 2009)

deutscher Scharfschü said:


> hey does your TJ-07 have a door?



No there is no front door on the TJ07 case but I have a special part for the front of my case, which I will reveal later.




inf3rno said:


> Its a huge case!!!! Btw why are you using two radiators because I am preparing for a custom cooling solution. Good Luck with your Modding I ll be with you through this.



Thanks!!
I will be using two radiators as I hope to run two loops.I hope to keep the GPU on a separate loop and use different colour coolant in each loop.


----------



## inf3rno (Feb 18, 2009)

can you show me the rough view (maybe in paint brush) of loop structure.


----------



## Nellydude88 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey Oily,

I have two questions, because I'm getting ready to start a similar build with the TJ07.

How are you planning on mounting the rads and which rads are you using? Could you post pictures of the process your going to use? I'm new to case modding and I'm going to be cooling a GTX 295 and an i7 920 with an ATX size motherboard, so I'm using two rads as well, but I can't figure out how I'm going to mount the second rad on the top.

Thanks! Your build is looking great so far!


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi Nelly,

I will be mounting both my rads in the bottom of the case.I will post up pics when I get started to them...I have been ill this past couple of weeks so have not got much done to my build.

I will be mounting a Thermochill PA120.2 and PA120.3 where the HDD bays used to sit in the case.I will also use a plastic box to raise them off the case bottom, so they line up with the mesh in the case side.


----------



## Nellydude88 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks! Hope you feel better! Actually while your on, I have a question that may help as well. What if I were to install this shroud (http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7...Radiator_Shroud_-_Black_SHR-1320BK.html#blank) on the top of the case? It looks like it will protrude upward above the top of the case alleviating the problem of having the radiator and fan to close to the motherboard circuitry. Do I just cut the top of the case to make room for it and add meshing to it or will this just replace the entire top part of the case? Seriously considering this option. What do you think?

Also, this work log may help you with your build http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=186665&highlight=waterlogged+TJ07&page=2 . I have been reading around for a while now  haha


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks!!, yes feeling better now.

With the shroud you would probably have to cut the top of the case to fit the 4 120mm fans in.You could mount a dual rad up top and then remove the bottom HDD bays and install your quad rad at the bottom of the case.
Which rad are you using ? I know J-Man got a quad rad installed in his TJ07.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 1, 2009)

inf3rno said:


> can you show me the rough view (maybe in paint brush) of loop structure.



Sorry inf3rno for the late reply and my crap paint skills but here you go -

The green marks are my two RES which feed the two red pumps and then into two rads at the bottom of the case.One loop will cool the CPU etc and the other will cool the GPU.

Hope it makes sense to you


----------



## Nellydude88 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey Oily,
Sorry it took me so long to reply. I was at work and our internet had gone down. I was thinking that if both the case and the shroud were big enough for it, I could put a Danger Den Black Ice GTX Xtreme 480 Radiator on the top (sort of like the pre-built case at http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7...or_Water_Cooled_Case_-_Black.html?tl=g1c7s532 ). 


The measurements for the shroud I sent you were 7.25" x 1.25" x 21.3" which are the exact same as the one on that pre-built case, which probably means that there the same one and I'm going to follow through with this setup. Since I was originally planning on doing two loops (One for the GPU on my GTX 295 and one for my i7 920 cpu). I think that I'll add on a northbridge/southbridge block, a mosfet block, and use the 480 for this loop which also includes the gpu. For the cpu, I'm planning on putting a MCR320 possibly stacked if theres enough room for it (Do you think there will be?), unless you think that I should just run two 480's. If I were to run two 480's I might include the ram in the loop as well. What fans would you suggest for the shroud? I was thinking Scythe but I wasn't sure of which model because I would like my pc to stay relatively quiet.

The other parts I'm using are 
Mobo: Dfi x58 lp UT
CPU: Intel Core i7 920 Nehalem 2.66GHz 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1366 130W
CPU Waterblock: Apogee GTZ
Graphics Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 295
GPU Waterblock: Koolance VID-NX295 GeForce 295 GTX Full Card Liquid 
PSU: Corsair 1000w 
RAM: CORSAIR XMS3 12GB (6 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1333
HDD (X2): Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s
Optical Drive: SAMSUNG Black 22X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW
Monitor: ASUS VH226H Black 21.5" 2ms(GTG) HDMI Widescreen 16:9 Full HD 1080P
Wireless Card: Linksys Wireless-N WMP300N PCI Adapter
Coolant: Feser One UV Blue Coolant & Feser One UV Green Coolant
Pump: MCP355 w/ XSPC Reservoir (x2)
Hosing: Tygon 3603 1/2" ID 3/4" OD

Also, as I'm new to case modding, what should I use to cut the top of the case to the specified proportions? Do I just cut the rectangular shaped out of the top and mount it accordingly? Sorry, I know it seems like a noob question but as I said I dont have much experience modding cases. 

Your input is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 1, 2009)

At 21.3" that shroud will be too large for the top of the TJ07 and you would have a hard job mounting the quad rad up top.The TJ07 is only ~22" long.

I will be using a triple 120mm rad to cool my CPU,NB,SB and mosfets and a double for the GPU.

A triple rad for the CPU alone is a bit of overkill and there is no point in water cooling ram as it does not get that hot anyway (a good fan will keep it cool enough).
As for fans, yes I agree Scythe make some excellent fans.

For cutting I use a good jigsaw and some fine teeth blades, also masking the area off to avoid any scratches on the case.

You could read this thread for some idea's on how to mount two rads in the TJ07.


----------



## Nellydude88 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks! I didn't check the TJ07 specs like I should have. I will probably look into a triple rad shroud and see what I can fit up there. Do you think that two triple rads would be too much?


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 1, 2009)

A small update -

I have not been feeling well and have not got to the local hardware shop to pick up my new jigsaw blades, so no more cutting of parts yet.
So I thought I would get my motherboard ready for the WC setup.The board is a Asus Maximus Extreme x38 board.To start I removed the stock cooling, used a heat gun to soften the paste on the blocks and then gently wriggled the whole assembly off -











And then added EK NB/SB and mosfet water blocks and a D-Tek fusion CPU block.I have used 7/16" Masterkleer tubing and 1/2" barbs for these.Here is a pic with some tubing installed -






I did not like the finish with the tubing and coils, so decided to redo it and this is it now.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 1, 2009)

Nellydude88 said:


> Thanks! I didn't check the TJ07 specs like I should have. I will probably look into a triple rad shroud and see what I can fit up there. Do you think that two triple rads would be too much?



The two triple rads would be ideal if you can get them fitted into the case,it may be a tight fit but I would say that it should be possible.

EDIT: By the way I forgot to say.... that is a damned nice build you have there .


----------



## Nellydude88 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks! The build list your seeing now was the list that I originally started with. I have changed quite a few things around. Thanks so much for your help. I'll let you know what I find in terms of a  three fan shroud, so that I can mount the triple rad up top! Which radiator which you suggest?


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 1, 2009)

The Thermochill rads do a shroud, you could check those out.I am not sure how you would mount these to the top of the case though.

They are a good rad anyways and worth checking out.


----------



## Nellydude88 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey Oily, 

What about this three fan shroud. (http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7...3-Fan_Radiator_Shroud_-_Black_SHR-1020BK.html) 

The measurements are 7.25" x 1.25" x 16.50"


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 2, 2009)

That may do....what way do you intend to mount the rad.

Will you mount the rad underneath the case top and then add the shroud with the fans on top.

You just need to be sure that there is enough room under the case top to mount your rad, depth wise, so that it does not interfere with the mobo etc.Also that you will be able to run tubing from it to your water blocks.


----------



## Nellydude88 (Mar 2, 2009)

I was thinking that before I cut into the case, I would mount the fans on the shroud and then the radiator and try to gauge the space I would be working with. If it's deep enough and I can get the hoses in then I might just leave it set up within the shroud. I also possibly might just remove the metal top, while the mobo is installed just to see the exact amount of clearance I would be working with. Do you think this sounds like a good idea? I think that the rad and fans on top will also help to lower some of the ambient temps.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 2, 2009)

Ymmmm.... work log!

Good stuff so far, looking forward to see more pictures.


----------

